# How can I improve my endurance?



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Hi everybody,
Does anybody know how I could improve my endurance? Im talking about endurance that dosnt involve body blows.

It is just im going to TKD tournament at the end of june and I want t o be able to "take a blow", and yes, it is a full contact compitition,

Thanks for all replies,

Bobby.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 14, 2006)

Bobby,

by endurance do you mean your Aerobic endurance which allows you to continue to figt without getting winded or do you mean your ability to endure blows?

Aerobic endurance is relatively easy to train.. You need to exercise aerobically.  That can be running, using a treadmill, doing stairs, or a combination of all those.  You basically need to challenge your body to take in and process oxygen.  This is highly recommended if you are competing as it helps to prevent you from "running out of gas" during your fight.

Increasing your tolerance to getting hit is harder.  There are things you can do to help such as core training using balance balls, medicine balls ,crunches, etc.  This strengthens yours core muscles making them more resiliant to being hit.  Ultimately though the best way to get used to being hit is, frankly, to be hit.  The more you spar realistically and get accustomed to dealing with it the less likely you are to react poorly when kit in competition.  Much of being successful in sparring, is not getting "rattled" when struck.  Great fighters know how to take a punch, not panic and retaliate back when the opportunity presents itself.

Good Luck!

Rob


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Bobby,
> 
> by endurance do you mean your Aerobic endurance which allows you to continue to figt without getting winded or do you mean your ability to endure blows?


 
Both of them and thanks alot Phadrus.


----------

